# 2006 Bordatlas (German Stellplätze) Purchase guide.



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,
The 2006 Bordatlas (the German equivalent of the French aires book) is now in print. This latest edition lists over 3400 stellplätze, the majority are in Germany but there are quite a few details listed for other european countries. I wouldn't be without mine.....










If you are a member of the motorcaravanners club then you can purchase a copy from them for £15.95 here.....
http://www.motorcaravanners.org.uk/

You could of course buy it when you visit Germany but if you want a copy to plan things before your holiday then you need to order it online. I've had afew PM's from some who were a bit loathe to try an online order from a foreign website as they thought they might have problems with language etc, so I thought this might help and show just how easy and painless the whole process is. All debit/credit card details entered are on a secure webpage, look for the 'padlock' or 'https' before the url which will confirm this.
It costs €16.90 plus €5 post and packaging.
You can also order the book via amazon.de but I have used this link for several years without problems, open the following link and then follow the screenshots below.....

http://www.reisemobil-international...d=21&-session=SC:C35D150402ee61DDD9knpq31448E

When the above link page loads, you should see a screen like the photo below, follow my additions in red letters..










After clicking on "warenkorb" in the above screenshot it will then take you to the screen below, again, follow the red writng..










After clicking on "zur kasse" in the above screenshot you will then be presented with the (secure) card payment page....










Again, follow the information i've added in red letters then click on "senden" to confirm the purchase. You should then receive an email confirming the transaction. Thats it, - sit back and wait for the postman to deliver (mine took just under a week), then you can start to plan your hoilday!

Happy travels.

pete.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

excellent and informative as usual Pete, i reckon that will benefit many of the MHF populace in the future


----------



## 96509 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Here Here!*

What a helpful post; the translation of the input form was invaluable. Many thanks.

Stuart Ormerod


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

how good of you to take the trouble to do that

I am getting so much info out of this site - first van in about 6 weeks, this guide might well be useful when bringing it back from germany - thanks

one day, when i actually know something about MH-ing, I will put something back in!


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi Beagle

You will almost certainly find that your dealer from whom you are collecting your new MH will stock the guide in his accessory shop together with a load of other publications. Well worth a browse.


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

good point *PhredC* - I have a feeling I'll be purchsing a few bits and pieces from the accessory shop while I'm there


----------



## 95932 (Aug 4, 2005)

This may seem like a silly question but can you tell me is the book available in English as well or only in German


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Its only available in German fergalos.

A bit like the french aires guide though, fairly straightforward and easy to understand.
If you do get one, take some time to translate the tear out legend which also doubles as a bookmark, this will make it much easier for browsing. 
If you do get stuck then there is always someone willing to help on here, including several native German speakers.

Late edit; Talking of native German speakers I would also thouroughly recommend you read Boff's (Gerhard) guide to stellplatze here...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Stellplatz

pete.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi thanks for the post Pete, I ordered it this morning and have just received this reply:

Auftragsbestätigung # 2866
31.05.2006 - 09:49:23

Herzlichen Dank fuer Ihre Bestellung bei Reisemobil International. 
Nachfolgend noch einmal die Einzelheiten Ihrer Bestellung:

Which I hope the first line says: thanks for the order, as for the second line?????

Can any German speakers translate please.

Thanks a languaged challenged Olley


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Olley,

Heres how I read it (very) roughly.....

"Thankyou for your order from Reisemobil International.
More particular details of your order will follow".

Hopefully Boff will see this and give the exact translation


pete.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Olley

Confirmation of order # 2866 31.05.2006 - 09:49:23 Cordial thanks for your order with travelmobilely international. In the following again the details of your order:

there is a number of translation software solutions freely available on the web. the above came back as a result of copying and pasting your german text into www.world.altavista.com. maybe not 100% but enough to understand

stew


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi guys thanks, amazing I followed Pete's instructions and got it right, :lol: 

Olley


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi it came to day, I was expecting a book the size of the French passion one, not an A4 book the size of yellow pages :lol: had a quick look before coming to work, and it looks very good and easy enough to understand.

Thanks pete much appreciated.

Olley


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

I got the 2006 copy on e-bay with a buy it now price of £13.95 inc P&P from Germany, purchased on 15th June arrived today. 
Here is a link to some more they have on just now if anyone is looking for a hassle free way of buying one. The only translation I had to do was when leaving positive feedback for the seller.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Reisemobil-In...ryZ32694QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Regards
Paul


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

*Ya gotta laugh!*

Greetings Poignant Friends,

havent posted for a long time!

Just back from parts euro in our recently purchased 680 hymer - second starline previously had the 640 - just wanted more! and got it! the 640 was great the 680 miles better . could rave for days but wont bore you! got a tom tom 700 such joy the poi downloads on Germany stellplatz and French Aires are great and congrats to whoever had the patience to pull it together.

North Berwick to Deepcar to replace a cracked over garage window, then Hull to Rotterdam then south to Italy via Netherlands Germany Switzerland to Milan to visit friends then stay on a small campsite on lago di guarda near verona - warm water warm days great food and wine!

On the way down thought I would by the bord atlas book. Found it in heidleberg in a book store - didnt need it the tom tom was beating out directions to stellplatz left right and centre but what the hell!

After a little motor way speed fest decided to check it out sitting by a lake just outside lucern. Noticed something strange there were no stellplatz in the north of germany. Then I looked at the cover What did it say

Stellplatz Sud or south you bloody idiot! 8O

You can always judge a book by its cover.

make sure you get the right one!

The trip home was via Innsbruck Garmisch, Munich Berlin Amsterdam.

Stayed in an excellent Wohnmobil Platz at Tegel Just outside berlin for five days 13 eu per night incl power. First time in Berlin what a city!

picked up small book there which lists the top 50 platz in Germany and when I get time I will attempt to catalogue them.

Again thanks for the downloads. Having watched the discussions debate debacle on subscription it is clear to me that as usual this fantastic site delivers on so many fronts.

keep up the great work

Musicbus


----------

